# Aquabid ?



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Is Aquabid down ?


RC


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

hmmm, i think so. doesnt work for me. aquarank is also down i think.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I will give mark a call and see R.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

it works for me


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.aquabid.com/forum/forum.cgi?action=forum&item=1121819824&category=cafe


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

its back up.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hopefully its not a yo-yo effect like last time. UP down UP down. That is hard on repeat users and new ones.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Mark was at work and couldn't fix it, but now it's fixed and working fine again. Even the forums which weren't working before the crash are fixed.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I called him and let him know it wasn't up R.


----------

